
Automotive Grade Linux Welcomes Seven New Members - dcgudeman
https://www.automotivelinux.org/announcements/2018/06/05/automotive-grade-linux-welcomes-seven-new-members
======
PaulHoule
I looked at the overall member list and saw the Japanese car industry was
heavily represented, I think the only U.S. or euro carmarker on the list is
Mercedez-Benz.

On the other hand I see "Adobe Systems", "Amazon", "WiPro" and many famous
non-automobile industry companies on a global basis.

